# cbbt 11/15



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

fished between 2nd and 3rd island between 10 and 2...lots of 20-24in fish,best one went 34 in....nice day to be fishin....tight lines


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

excellent, thanks for the report. what were u using?


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

sorry so long 4 the reply..was using a yellow bucktail ..the 34 came on a mackerel? colored stretch...probably headed back this weekend if the wind dies down..


----------

